

CSS Terminal allows you to inject CSS rules directly into a live web page. - rytis
http://barberboy.github.com/css-terminal/

======
train_robber
How is this different from tools like Firebug or Chrome Developer Tools?

~~~
etcet
It saves your rules in a site-specific cookie.

